# Uber driver app issues



## PKGOZ (Dec 15, 2020)

I am so frustrated 😤. Few times when accepting a ride, after couple of seconds of thinking, the app would say, “Sorry something went wrong”. And I would loose that ride. This kept happening more and more and also every now and then when waiting for a job to come through suddenly I would see message on the screen “Trips paused”. Spoke to Uber, they said phone or service provider issue. In Melbourne I am with Optus. In the end I went and bought iPhone 11, but still same issues, then I went and bought Telstra sim still can’t fix the issues. Deleted and reinstalled the app, phone software up to date. Green light hub is closed. Phone support can’t help. Also sometimes while waiting for more than 15 mins without any ride job coming through, suddenly I get message saying “Still accepting requests?” and gives me options to go offline or stay online. Anyone else faced these? Any suggestions? Today all up wasted 2 hrs easily with these issues.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

My friend, sorry to here you are having such a problem. Each and every one of the symptoms you report indicate poor cell reception. The Uber app, as you've noticed, is not very good about reporting a poor signal (thus the "still accepting requests?" message when the signal finally improves. Uber has taken you offline w/o bothering to tell you. It's a bug that has been present for some time). It's a shame that replacing your phone has not helped, because that indicates the issue is not likely on your side.

Two suggestions: One, install a proper cell strength indicator app. That will give you more granularity in checking the strength of the cell signal as you drive around. There is an app for android called "Network cell info lite" that works well, but I don't know if they have an iOS version. For me, any signal above (lower than) -85 means I can receive Uber pings reliably. See if you are finding that the areas you drive are in perennially low signal areas. Find out where the strong signals are. Keep in mind that your cell provided may have made some changes lately that have had an adverse affect on signal. Or perhaps a tower is down. Talk to other people -not just drivers- to determine if folks are suddenly having a hard time with either cell conversations or navigation.

Second, if possible connect to a wifi hot spot while waiting for rides. A wifi signal will usually take precedence over cell signals, but make sure your phone is set that way. You will probably find that when you are near hot spots the Uber app will behave properly. Not a grand solution, but at least you will have a fall back plan knowing a few hotspots where you can wait for a ride, until hopefully your cell network improves.

EDIT: Bonus third suggestion. By any chance do you keep your phone in your lap? Placing the phone as high as possible in the car can help reception a lot. A great solution is a magnetic phone holder mounted on your dash.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

PKGOZ said:


> I get message saying "Still accepting requests?" and gives me options to go offline or stay online. Anyone else faced these? Any suggestions?


This has been happening a lot.
Only one solution is to reboot your phone.
Issue is not your phone, not service provider. It is absolutely App issue. Running with bugs.
Still accepting requests comes because there were pings ( But you didn't see on phone screen ) and you are like ignoring. That's what happens.
You reboot the phone and within 5 mins, I guarantee that you will see pings.
I need to reboot my phone like 3 times in 4 hours each shift. Uber App has bugs or having memory allocated issues.


----------



## PKGOZ (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks heaps guys for taking time to reply and your suggestions. Torn the phone is always in the clamp on the vent. But, guess what. I managed to sort it out and the problem is fixed. Been 2 days now and have not seen any of those three issues. I bet you want to know what I did. I don’t know where you guys live (and drive). I am in Melbourne, Australia. Here we have mainly 3 mobile networks. Telstra - claim best coverage, then Optus and Vodafone. I was with Optus before and now trying out Telstra which by the way did not fix the issue. In Melbourne there are still lot of pay phones. What Telstra has done is that all the phone booths have Telstra air, which is free wifi to Telstra customers. Believe it or not, this is what was causing the problem. My mobile phones always have wifi turned on. The other day when I was waiting for a ride job staring at the phone screen to see if it will give me that ‘Trips paused’ or ‘Still accepting rides?’ Message I noticed at the top it showed the wifi signal and Telstra air. Thought came to mind. I know how when I am in the house the phone has my home wifi and when I get in the car and leave house the phone can play up while disconnecting from home wifi to the mobile network, so I turned my phone’s wifi off, and the rest my friends...... you know what. This should be made common knowledge. For the app to work best, always have wifi turned off while using the app. What a relief after suffering in various degrees for over a year.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wi-Fi being turned on makes your phone do crazy things with Uber and Lyft LOL I made the mistake once and never again have I turn on Wi-Fi on my work phone LOL if you're connected to your house and you leave, your phone is constantly trying to reconnect to that network


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Turn off the WIFI.

This will still happen though as the algo does pull trips back from you occasionally, especially if you're on a roll and have made too much money for the day, too early in the day.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

PKGOZ said:


> "Sorry something went wrong".


Uber uses this to manipulate drivers and switch trips around when drivers have trip swap turned off.

Here is my last experience with it: https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/uber-playing-games-with-riders.424843/


----------

